# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  hi

## ludi

Pershendetje Miq , Do Tju Kerkoja Nje Nder Nqs Mundet Te Mendimoj Dikush. Dua Te Shkoj Ne Kanada Ne Ca Do Lloj Menyre Vetem Te Shkoj Sa Me Shpejt Qofte Dhe Ilegale .. Nqs Di Dikush Ju Lutem Shkruamni Se Si Mund Te Shkoj .. Ne Keto Momente  Jetoj Ne Shqiperi Jam 26 Vjec, Kam Jetuar Ne Greqi Per 7 Vjet Tani Jam Kthyer Ketu Per Shkak Te Krizes Qe Ra Aty, Po Ketu Jan Gjerat Shum Keq. Prandaj Dua Te Emigroj Ne Kanada Per Pune.  Me Shkrunai Nqs Dikush Di Se Si Te Shkoj  :buzeqeshje:

----------

